# Linux compatability, tty's



## pcallycat (Dec 21, 2009)

Good afternoon all.  I'm trying to stuff nomachine's nx server into linux compatability.  I have everything working, except the linux ssh daemon.  It is running, and presents login dialog (i put it on port 2222 to avoid conflicts).  The problem is, once login is successfully complete the connection is closed due to no ttys available.  Is there any way to provide tty's to the linux environment (in a chrooted fashion so that the moronic linux programs don't know any better?)

TIA,

Mike


----------



## vivek (Dec 23, 2009)

pcallycat said:
			
		

> working, except the linux ssh daemon.  It



OpenSSH is part of FreeBSD and it support chroot too. Why you are using Openssh server via Linux  compatibility mode?


----------



## achix (Dec 23, 2009)

What happens if you do:
`# mkdir /usr/compat/linux/dev`
`# mount mount -t devfs devfs /compat/linux/dev`


----------



## pcallycat (Dec 23, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> OpenSSH is part of FreeBSD and it support chroot too. Why you are using Openssh server via Linux  compatibility mode?



Just trying to take the shortest possible path to getting the NX blackbox to work.  Usually means I take the long route cuz I just lack knowledge.


----------



## pcallycat (Dec 23, 2009)

achix said:
			
		

> What happens if you do:
> `# mkdir /usr/compat/linux/dev`
> `# mount mount -t devfs devfs /compat/linux/dev`



That's actually what I did.  I think it's probably not so much that I'm out of tty's, or that they aren't available, but that linux seems to not be finding the tty's available.


----------



## pcallycat (Dec 24, 2009)

swapped to trying to achieve this in a gentoo-stage3, and works well.  Now to use what I see and try to get this working on freebsd instead    thanks all for the help and input.


----------

